# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی  تابستان یک پشت کنکوری .چچوری؟

## Veneloppy

سلام
من کنکور دومم دادم و به رتبه۱۰۰۰۰۰ :Yahoo (21):  رسیدم.

 میدونم که رتبه کارت شارژیه ،لطفا نگین چرا درس نخوندی چون شماها جای من نبودین (تشکر از باشعوریتون: :Yahoo (3): )
الان کسایی که پشت کنکوری بودن تجربیاتشون به اشتراک بزارن کلا درباره‌ی نحوه برنامه ریزی هر چی که باید یک کنکوری بدونه.

خواهش میکنم درباره ی درس خوندن تو تابستونم بگین.
چه مباحثی بخونم از تخصصی و عمومی ها .
ممنون از پچه ها

----------


## WickedSick

سلام، خسته نباشی.
کلا موفقیت تو کنکور، سه عامل داره.
اینکه چقدر بخونی، چجور بخونی، و ثبات داشته باشی.
برای مورد اول، میتونی از یک ماه دیگه اینا شروع کنی یه خورده بخونی(اگه الان خسته ای، اگه نیستی که همین الان شروع کن) و مثلا با ساعت مطالعه 4 5 6 شروع کنی و کم کم بیشترش کنی.
در مورد اینکه چجور بخونی، مصاحبه های زیادی توی فروم هست. از مصاحبه خودم  :Yahoo (4):  تا مصاحبه های بقیه دوستان.
درمورد ثبات هم که توضیح داده شده قبلا، همون اینه که ساعت مطالعت رو نگه داری و کم کم بیشترش کنی.

----------


## Wonderland

*سلام
به نظرم اولین کار الان این نیست که چه جوری درس بخونید یا چی بخونید
این گام دومه
گام اول اینه که...
اشتباهات دوسالتون رو لیست کنید... درسی یا غیر درسی
از خودتون بپرسید که چرا نتونستید امسال به خواسته اتون برسید؟
اگه نخوندید چرا؟(شرمنده که این رو میگم اما سوال مهمیه که باید پاسخش رو برای خودتون خیلی روشن و واضح یادداشت کنید)
اگه می خواید پشت کنکور بمونید یه هدف قوی دارید که واقعا بخوایدش؟یا از سر اجبار قراره پشت کنکور بمونید
 دیروز وقتی کارنامه رو دیدید جرقه ای تو شما زده شد که بتونه شما رو برای یک سال باانگیزه،با اراده و سرسخت نگه داره؟
اگه درس خوندید حتی حجم کمی رو تونستید تست اون رو بزنید؟ص زدید یا غ؟چرا؟
جواب این سوالات خیلی مهمه لازمه که حرفایی رو با خودتون بزنید،با خودتون عهد ببندید و کتبا همه رو طی این ۱۱ ماه نگه دارید (اگه قرار به پشت کنکور موندن شد البته) بزنید به دیوار که جلو چشمتون باشه و تکرارشون نکنید
بعدش باید در مورد کنکور و مسیر یه دورنمای درست پیدا کنید
تاپیک های مفید توی انجمن زیاده،مصاحبه های خوبی هم هست و خواهد بود که می تونه به دیدتون کمک کنه
می تونی روش هایی که بیشتر به شما می خوره پیدا کنید و تغییرات لازم رو در موردشون انجام بدی
این مدت رو دست کم نگیر و توی این حداقل ۴۰ ۴۵ روز سعی کن پایه ای ترین مشکلات رو حل کنی،مثل حساسیت خاصی به یه درس داشتن و از صفر کلوین مشکل داشتن با اونا و... 
مشکلات نحوه مطالعه دروس و...
کار کردن روی بخش مهارتی ادبیات،مشکل دایره لغات زبان و...
و توی درس های تخصصی بنا به شرایطی که توی هر درس داری از صفر یا قسمت هایی که مشکل داری شروع کنی،خشت های اول رو خیلی قشنگ بگذارید که این خودش انگیزه تون رو چندین برابر می کنه
مطمئن شید که  فعالانه درس می خونید،نه با خستگی و خواب آلودگی و اجبار و حس منفی*

----------

